# Two ABM (Bread Machine) recipes with honey



## Bluidshay (Apr 29, 2009)

I made several dozen of these for my sister in law who was visiting our mother in law last year. The intent was for her to bring some home with her when she returned to Nevada. It took her about 36 hours to ravage them down to the last crumb. HOWEVER...you need a sourdough starter for this one. I started one a few years back. I suppose it was my precursor to bees...something I raised and fed and harvested.

OATMEAL SOURDOUGH ROLLS FOR ABM (from allrecipes.com)

1 c sourdough starter
1/2 c warm water
3 tablespoons honey
1 tablespoon molasses
1 egg, lightly beaten
1/2 c margarine
1/2 c quick cooking oats
3 c all purpose flour
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
2 teaspoons yeast

Place ingredients in bread machine pan in the order recommended by the manufacturer. Select the Dough Cycle, then press Start. 
When the cycle is complete, transfer dough to a lightly floured surface and divide into 24 rolls. Cover with a towel and let rolls rise until doubled, about 1 hour. 
Preheat oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C). Lightly grease a large baking sheet. 
Arrange the rolls on the prepared baking sheet, and bake 10 to 12 minutes in the preheated oven, until lightly browned.


----------

